# #46 CLOSED - COMMUTER CAPELET WITH TAMARAL ELL



## Designer1234

Welcome to this Christmas workshop with Tamara.

She has designed this beautiful capelet and we hope you enjoy it very much.

WORKSHOP GUIDELINES -- IT IS IMPORTANT YOU READ THIS BEFORE YOU START THE WORKSHOP!

===========================
PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

Please post "I'm In" to join this workshop- once I have counted you into the student count, I will delete your post.

If you are reading this you are now in the workshop. We ask that even if you don't take part in the discussion that you sign in so that we might get an idea of how many are actually working on the project.

#1- Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section and if you have posted here. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe to the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.

#2 PLEASE do not post links or other helpful information without pm-ing the teacher first and asking permission. These workshops are set up for the teacher to present her information in a specific way.

If class members post additional links or other information, it may conflict with what the teacher is trying to present and can create confusion for the students. This is very important.

#3 Let the teacher answer any questions that may arise.The teacher's answer to a specific question may be different from yours. The teacher is volunteering his or her time and it is only courtesy to allow the teacher to provide the answer to questions.

#4 Please don't give individual links to the workshops - we ask that you give only the following link to reach all our topics.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html\

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a day or two,in order to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

The workshop information will be posted later tonight or early tomorrow morning (Starting day) and the teacher (Tamara ) will be here to answer your questions. Please do not hesitate to let her know how you are doing and ask questions. That is what makes the workshops successful. Your questions are welcomed and quite possibly others are asking the same questions and would receive the answer from the Teacher.

We welcome you to this second workshop with Tamara.


----------



## Designer1234

Intended to be worn under a dress coat (though it looks great over a sweater and jeans too), Commuter enables a stylish, modern woman like yourself to blend elegance with function. Commuter is a caplet, scarf, and hood in one. No more leaving the house without a scarf, or forgetting your toque on the train!

*HERE IS THE PATTERN LINK*

*http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/commuter-caplet*

$5.00

*25% off for Christmas Crafting!!!

Enter coupon code 25for25th at checkout and get 25% off this pattern on Ravelry until December 25th!*


----------



## Designer1234

We hope you will join us!


----------



## AiLin

I'm in.


----------



## TamaraEll

Hi everyone! Let's get started! What yarn did you pick?


----------



## daboukari

I'm in!


----------



## lkb850

i'm in


----------



## Diane1945

I'm also in, tough I might miss most of it because I'll be away.


----------



## Lady of the Lake

Forgot whether I said I'm in; I did buy the pattern. I'm in.


----------



## prico48

I'm in!


----------



## Bonbelle123

I'm in. I just purchased pattern and now need to get my yarn.


----------



## violetta40

I'm in. Just bought pattern.


----------



## AiLin

TamaraEll said:


> Hi everyone! Let's get started! What yarn did you pick?


I WAS going to go to the LYS for some luxurious feeling yarn for the cape yesterday, but there was a blizzard out there and I could not go. The blizzard is still on today. I cannot even get out of our garage. There is about 3 feet of snow blocking the garage door. Some of the highways in the area are closed because of the storm. The yarn shopping will have to wait until another day or 2 (or 3). Instead, I thought it was a perfect day to stay in and knit some thrummed mitts from my stash. 
I am hoping to find some worsted to bulky merino silk, as Designer1234 suggested. What yarn is everyone else using?


----------



## TamaraEll

I know the feeling! I am in Calgary


----------



## maceace

I bought the pattern, so count me in. I don't know when I'll have time to start it, but I do eventually plan on making it.


----------



## Designer1234

HI everyone -- I am in Calgary too -- quite a storm here - we are 'hunkering down here' . Glad to see so many are taking the class. I know this is going to be a wonderful little capelet for weather like this.

Just remember to let others know about this class and also the wonderful pattern - good idea for people on KP to buy it before christmas day. thanks to Tamara for giving us a special price. it is a beautiful pattern. 

It sounds like an interesting way to do the hooded part. Have fun!


----------



## TamaraEll

Thanks! 

Don't forget all, the code is good 'till Christmas for any late to the party


----------



## lkb850

I don't have my yarn yet! Will hopefully come early next week. Has everyone started except me?


----------



## AiLin

lkb850 said:


> I don't have my yarn yet! Will hopefully come early next week. Has everyone started except me?


I have not started. Got the pattern, but have been snowed in for a few days and cannot get the yarn. We tried to get out of our driveway today and got stuck. The snowplows plugged up the driveway. Yuck.

I have enough WIP to keep me busy for awhile, so that is not a problem. :roll: :lol:


----------



## TamaraEll

I think a lot of people are in the same place as you, don't worry.


----------



## Suula

TamaraEll said:


> I think a lot of people are in the same place as you, don't worry.


I am in also, bought Mirasol Api, which will be interesting as it is not completely solid. It will hopefully be stunning and I will post piccies. I have not been on much recently as extremely busy at work as well as knitting like fury for Xmas. Next year I must plan further ahead!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I just bought the pattern. Count me in. Love this capelet, but I also love the sweater jacket you are wearing in your avatar. Is this your design also?
Thank you so much for the discount.

I'm not snowed in yet so hope to find some yarn at a LYS.


----------



## Designer1234

Maybe we can work something out with Tamara to teach the jacket she is wearing in her avatar. 

I am glad to see that there is some interest.


----------



## TamaraEll

Thanks! It is my Infinity Cardigan. I would be happy to do a workshop with it, but it would have to be open for a long time! 

In the meantime, here is the link:

www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/infinity-cardigan


----------



## Diane1945

I haven't started, but getting ready to read the pattern...I have wool in my stash and did a swatch, so should be starting soon. Looking forward to learn this pattern...it is so elegant I think.


----------



## ramram0003

I'm in. I see the pattern has been updated. I was wondering if there is any changes in the pattern. I couldn't find any but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## TamaraEll

Nope, no changes, just addition of the yarn for the teal version as a lot of people were asking.


----------



## TamaraEll

Here is my progress so far. I decided to use Bernat Roving to see how it would knit up, and it looks great! It is a bit of a pain to work up, but it is super soft. It is also nice on the chequebook!


----------



## AiLin

:thumbup:


----------



## AiLin

Hi Tamara. I am excitedly planning my project, finally. I am planning on using Berroco Kodiak Chinook (4) as the man in color and Flicker Violette as the contrast. If I add another inch to the length, do you think I will have enough yarn?


----------



## TamaraEll

AiLin said:


> Hi Tamara. I am excitedly planning my project, finally. I am planning on using Berroco Kodiak Chinook (4) as the man in color and Flicker Violette as the contrast. If I add another inch to the length, do you think I will have enough yarn?


Pretty in pink!

It should be ok, but the extra inch may not be needed depending on how you want to use the capelet. If you are popping it under a jacket, the current length doesn't interfere with the sleeves but making it longer might make it bunch around the sleeves. Does that make sense?


----------



## AiLin

Yes. Thank you.


----------



## AiLin

Which cast on do you recommend?


----------



## TamaraEll

Any will do, I personally do the long tail cast on.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Angora1 said:


> I'm not snowed in yet so hope to find some yarn at a LYS.


Ok, so I got snowed in today. Roads are improving some now that the snow plows are out. Need to get my accent yarn. Thinking black will be good.


----------



## AiLin

Angora1 said:


> Ok, so I got snowed in today. Roads are improving some now that the snow plows are out. Need to get my accent yarn. Thinking black will be good.


I wanted black, too, but there was none available that would go with the main yarn that I chose at my LYS. She said black is hard to get right now. Black would have been my first choice. It is a stunning contrast.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AiLin said:


> I wanted black, too, but there was none available that would go with the main yarn that I chose at my LYS. She said black is hard to get right now. Black would have been my first choice. It is a stunning contrast.


Wow, I never thought of that. Might be able to get it online. Will check. Thanks for the heads up. :thumbup:


----------



## mjinnj

I'm in!


----------



## AiLin

Finished the ribbing.


----------



## AiLin

Finished the ribbing. 

Sorry for the double post. Oooooops.


----------



## AiLin

Hi Tamara. I am about to start the edge chart. Any suggestions or tips before I start?


----------



## TamaraEll

AiLin said:


> Hi Tamara. I am about to start the edge chart. Any suggestions or tips before I start?


Do you know how to do colorwork with two hands? If not, I suggest you look up 'The Two-handed Fair Isle Technique" on the philosopherswool website. It is fantastic, and makes the work go so much faster (and no yarn tangling)!


----------



## AiLin

TamaraEll said:


> Do you know how to do colorwork with two hands? If not, I suggest you look up 'The Two-handed Fair Isle Technique" on the philosopherswool website. It is fantastic, and makes the work go so much faster (and no yarn tangling)!


I have done colorwork, but not with this method. Thanks for the link. I will be using this method.


----------



## Naneast

My WIP of the Commuter Capelet! Tony is inspecting my work and he loves it. Thanks Tamara Ell for your lovely design and Designer1234 for the workshop.


----------



## AiLin

Naneast said:


> My WIP of the Commuter Capelet! Tony is inspecting my work and he loves it. Thanks Tamara Ell for your lovely design and Designer1234 for the workshop.


Wow! I am impressed!


----------



## Diane1945

I am SO impressed to...It is so very besutiful. I am just starting the fair isle part, with the new method...very ingenious, but it takes a little practice..never knitted with my left hand. Did 2 rows...I think it will be O.K., we'll see.


----------



## TamaraEll

Diane1945 said:


> I am SO impressed to...It is so very besutiful. I am just starting the fair isle part, with the new method...very ingenious, but it takes a little practice..never knitted with my left hand. Did 2 rows...I think it will be O.K., we'll see.


Just take your time. It is a really great technique that I have found I use a lot more than I thought I would


----------



## TamaraEll

Naneast said:


> My WIP of the Commuter Capelet! Tony is inspecting my work and he loves it. Thanks Tamara Ell for your lovely design and Designer1234 for the workshop.


It looks fantastic! Great job!


----------



## Naneast

Here is my Commuter Capelet!


----------



## TamaraEll

Beautiful!


----------



## AiLin

Naneast said:


> Here is my Commuter Capelet!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Did you make it longer than the original pattern?


----------



## Naneast

AiLin said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Did you make it longer than the original pattern?[
> 
> Thanks AiLin, No,I made it as the pattern.


----------



## Diane1945

I like it very much...Hope mine looks as good. First time with fair isle you know...but I love doing this pattern, even if I sometimes use not so nice words along the way. Merry Christmas everyone...got to go back to my knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanEast, just beautiful knitting and the Capelet looks WONDERFUL!!


----------



## Designer1234

TamaraEll said:


> Beautiful!


Wow! it is gorgeous. I am not surprised at your finished project Nan - you are such a wonderful knitter.

I am so glad that this workshop has been well received. I will talk to Tamara about a date to close it so we will let you know. I am hoping she will leave it open for a bit longer now that the Christmas rush is behind us.

Season's greetings to all of you! Designer1234 (Shirley)


----------



## Diane1945

I hope she leaves it open to, because I am not close to finishing it. I'm at 5 inches in the knit 2/purl 2, then theyr's the Hood to do.....might still need help.


----------



## TamaraEll

I have no problem keeping this open as long as it takes for everyone to finish


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you Tamara. That is so wonderful and I was hoping that we would be able to stay open longer. I don't have anything to do for New Year's Eve, but Christmas was a different story and now I have the time.


----------



## Diane1945

Thank you very much Tamara. Happy New Year.


----------



## AiLin

Any suggested cast off for the turtleneck section?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Started last night and have 2" of the ribbing done so I am off and Knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Learned not all #4 yarn is equal. I never knew that super wash is a light worsted or lighter. Had trouble getting the gauge on swatch so went up to a 10 for cast on and 10.5 when we switch to the larger needle. Seems to be working fine. I suppose it will not be quite as warm. I'm not sure why super wash is a light worsted, but it was interesting to learn that just because it is the same number doesn't mean it is the same. Shows how important a gauge is. I always thought the difference in gauge was because of my knitting tension, not that the yarn might actually be different. :idea:


----------



## Diane1945

Thank you Angora1, because of you, I've learned something to- day, I always got mad when the gauge was off, never tautht it would be the size of the wool.


----------



## Cashmeregma

You are welcome. I learned it from Rookie Retiree here on out KP site. Learn so much. Shows how important a swatch can be.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm almost finished with the 2 color knitting part and I just love this Tamara. So beautiful.

Usually I buy yarn specifically for a project with a someone at the LYS helping me, but somehow I have built up a stash. Bought the MC yarn for a sweater for someone and they didn't like the color. I decided to keep the yarn and do something for myself as I liked it. Now I see I am still learning about yarn and just last night I found that my yarn is still different. As you can see I learned that Super Wash is generally a lighter worsted, I thought that was the problem solved. I had put my swift and ball winder away for Christmas and since the black yarn was in a ball I started my swatch with it. After I worked out the gauge I started and wound my skein of the MC. Now I am seeing that there are also differences in the light worsted too. Perhaps you can tell from the second photo that the darker yarn, not a shadow but the black yarn is slightly smaller. I am going to finish the pattern and see how it looks. I dread frogging it all. I am thinking of doing the hood with a new ball of accent yarn that completely matches the mc. Tamara, do you think that will work? Is the first pattern section pretty much under the coat?? The difference should only be slight.

Thank you for the tutorial Tamara. I have done 2 color work before but only twice and needed a refresher. Great to have this way of keeping it untangled. I did 3 colors once and spent a lot of time untangling.

Perhaps I will make another one in a different color and make sure it is the heavier worsted for those really cold days and the lighter worsted for those not quite so cold and also have the variety of colors. I am thinking a 2nd in burgundy and black would be nice.


----------



## TamaraEll

AiLin said:


> Any suggested cast off for the turtleneck section?


Sorry, I missed this post!

It doesn't matter much which one you use as long as it is stretchy, because you will be seaming it under not to be seen unless the turtleneck is pulled all the way up to cover your face.

A good stretchy tutorial is here: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall09/FEATjssbo.php


----------



## TamaraEll

Angora1 said:


> Learned not all #4 yarn is equal. I never knew that super wash is a light worsted or lighter. Had trouble getting the gauge on swatch so went up to a 10 for cast on and 10.5 when we switch to the larger needle. Seems to be working fine. I suppose it will not be quite as warm. I'm not sure why super wash is a light worsted, but it was interesting to learn that just because it is the same number doesn't mean it is the same. Shows how important a gauge is. I always thought the difference in gauge was because of my knitting tension, not that the yarn might actually be different. :idea:


Oh no! Yeah, SW always seems to be lighter, I don't know why either. Bernat satin is lighter too.


----------



## TamaraEll

Angora1 said:


> I am thinking of doing the hood with a new ball of accent yarn that completely matches the mc. Tamara, do you think that will work? Is the first pattern section pretty much under the coat?? The difference should only be slight.


I would just keep going with the current yarn instead of switching up.



Angora1 said:


> Perhaps I will make another one in a different color and make sure it is the heavier worsted for those really cold days and the lighter worsted for those not quite so cold and also have the variety of colors. I am thinking a 2nd in burgundy and black would be nice.


Now that sounds like a plan


----------



## Suula

Working on mine now but with a different yarn. I tidied up before Christmas and this came to hand faster so using Sirdar Babousk with red as the main colour and green as the contrast. I am on the hood section now and will try and put some photos up, by my laptop is not working so on an old one and need to downsize the photos first. Enjoying this though and looking forward to the completed item. xx


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thanks Tamara. I'll keep those knitting needles moving then instead of another trip to the yarn store. :thumbup:

Two birthdays out of the way and some time on a date with DH, so now I have time to just knit. Just got home and it's 5pm. Where do the days go and I want to be knitting......


----------



## Cashmeregma

I don't know why but I am doing the decreases and off in my stitch count. Will try and figure out what I am doing wrong. I am on the K16 K2 tog and have 133 instead of 136. Oh dear. Is it ok as I am going along to just not do a few of the decreases in the next row to come out as I should? I did skip a few decreases and now I am at 136. Does this make a huge difference in the pattern such as how sleeves decrease and it makes part of the pattern where the decreases are?

I see what I did wrong. I didn't follow the instructions well enough on the *K8, K2 tog, K9, repeat from *. I didn't go back to the star and after the first time did the K9 K2 tog. No wonder my count was off. So after the first time it is K 17 and then K2 tog. Makes quite a difference.

Don't know what is wrong with my brain but I finally took the *K7, K2tog, K8 and made it K7, *K2 tog, K 15. Then I quit making mistakes. LOL have to laugh as my mind just works a little differently at times.

When I used to work my boss always asked how I understood what he had written as he wanted to know how that one person in 1000 would take it the wrong way. LOL The one time the way I understand things came in handy.


----------



## TamaraEll

No worries, it will be fine. Just keep going .


----------



## Designer1234

As it appears as if this workshop is still active -- we will leave it open for awhile longer. Tamara if you wish me to close it at any time let me know.

Happy New Year everyone -- this is such a beautiful project!!


----------



## AiLin

Designer1234 said:


> As it appears as if this workshop is still active -- we will leave it open for awhile longer. Tamara if you wish me to close it at any time let me know.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone -- this is such a beautiful project!!


Thank you. I have to start the hood now. 
I tried on the first piece. It feels wonderful! Looking forward to wearing the finished project.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Finished the first part and am starting the hood today. Love it!


----------



## Suula

About to block so some pictures before I do that. Loving this and looking forward to wearing it soon though the weather here has not been really cold, but windy so that will be a good reason! xx


----------



## TamaraEll

It looks great!


----------



## Suula

TamaraEll said:


> It looks great!


Thanks, I liked the colours but was worried that the halo around the wool would interfere with the pattern, but I am glad it does not, though it has no where near the same definition as the yarn that you used. xx


----------



## AiLin

Suula said:


> About to block so some pictures before I do that. Loving this and looking forward to wearing it soon though the weather here has not been really cold, but windy so that will be a good reason! xx


Looks very good, Suula. Love the colors. Looking forward to seeing the finished product. 
It is -35 here. Good weather for this capelet. Brrrrrr!
I have just started the hood.


----------



## Suula

Ouch, that is cold!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Suula, that is really beautiful. Love the color and great knitting.


Ailyn, I am just starting the hood too.


----------



## Designer1234

Suula said:


> About to block so some pictures before I do that. Loving this and looking forward to wearing it soon though the weather here has not been really cold, but windy so that will be a good reason! xx


It is going to be beautiful! I wish I had started one - this is a good winter to make this capelet. Hmm- maybe I will do it too.


----------



## AiLin

Designer1234 said:


> It is going to be beautiful! I wish I had started one - this is a good winter to make this capelet. Hmm- maybe I will do it too.


Not too late. Although it is warming up tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tamara, I have 2 questions. One in relation to your publication in a knitting magazine and the other in the pattern:

Did you ever get the sample back from the knitting magazine or is it still missing?? It is so beautiful and such a loss.

When I start the hood it says to Purl one row.
Then work in stockinette for 18 rows.
After I did that purl row I then knit the next row as the stockinette. So now all my rows are stockinette. Should that first purl row have been distinct just like where we switch from the ribbing at the bottom of the cape to cape itself?


----------



## AiLin

Angora1 said:


> Tamara, I have 2 questions. One in relation to your publication in a knitting magazine and the other in the pattern:
> 
> Did you ever get the sample back from the knitting magazine or is it still missing?? It is so beautiful and such a loss.
> 
> When I start the hood it says to Purl one row.
> Then work in stockinette for 18 rows.
> After I did that purl row I then knit the next row as the stockinette. So now all my rows are stockinette. Should that first purl row have been distinct just like where we switch from the ribbing at the bottom of the cape to cape itself?


Angora1 - I had similar questions and checked the photos of Naneast's capelet to see what hers looked like. It answered my questions. Just a thought.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I checked that but couldn't tell for the hood. I'll look again. I'm thinking now that I don't have to frog. YAY Only 4 rows as my wrist and arm were so sore yesterday and last night I couldn't knit. Here is the capelet and hopefully my arm will clear up so I can knit today.


----------



## TamaraEll

Angora1 said:


> Did you ever get the sample back from the knitting magazine or is it still missing?? It is so beautiful and such a loss.


Nope, I never got it back ;-( What hurt most is that yarn cost me $150.00!



Angora1 said:


> When I start the hood it says to Purl one row.
> Then work in stockinette for 18 rows.
> After I did that purl row I then knit the next row as the stockinette. So now all my rows are stockinette. Should that first purl row have been distinct just like where we switch from the ribbing at the bottom of the cape to cape itself?


This is basically saying that you need to work in stockinette but start with a purl row instead of a knit row because you are starting on a WS row.


----------



## TamaraEll

Looking good!


----------



## Cashmeregma

What a shame Tamara. Especially with the cost of the yarn. I do feel quite privileged to be taking a workshop with you. Beautiful magazine layout and model. The model in the blue has matching eyes and is quite gorgeous.

Thanks for the answer. I understand. Glad I didn't frog as I accidentally did it right.

Ended up spending the day getting a root canal done, but so glad. That sounds weird, but I'm so happy to have it finally done. Now I can get back to knitting. My wrist and arm is much better today thank goodness. Couldn't even knit more than 4 rows yesterday. :thumbdown: So much better today.


----------



## TamaraEll

I'm glad you are feeling better!

I will tell my SIL you like her picture. She was heavily modified in that picture, but she is still that pretty (just altered hair and eye color by the photographer, my brother).


----------



## Cashmeregma

TamaraEll said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better!
> 
> I will tell my SIL you like her picture. She was heavily modified in that picture, but she is still that pretty (just altered hair and eye color by the photographer, my brother).


Oh my goodness, she is so beautiful and the photo is quite professional. Talented family you have there.

Tamara, I'm so proud. I just figured out a question all on my own and I don't think of myself as good at math. When doing the pattern on the hood I couldn't figure out how it would work and then I subtracted the 4 on each side from 88 and got 80 and then subtracted the pattern in sections of 20 and saw that it would fit perfectly. I'm not quite sure how I will do the chart flat but I think instead of starting at #1 as we did in the round, that I will start row 2 of the pattern with #20 and work it from L to R.

That's my girl -- you have done so wonderfully well with your knitting this past year. I know the workshop with donmaur -(let's have fun with color) got you really trying new things, and then Julie's Traveling vine and you have not looked back . I am so proud of you!!! Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hadn't realized I have never done Fair Isle other than in the round. A little stymied on the purl rows now. Did find a link on You Tube so will do that unless you have a link you prefer?

Tamara, how often do you weave your stitches? I noticed different people weave at different intervals.


----------



## TamaraEll

I don't have a video, but it is the same as the knit rows, just purls instead. I usually weave mine in every 3-4 stitches.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wrapping or weaving seems to be backwards for me with the purling on the right hand accent yarn. Taking me a while to do it but I know I will figure it out. Just throwing me for some reason. At first I had my floats on the knit side. LOL Sure didn't look right.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I figured it out!


----------



## AiLin

Angora1 said:


> Wrapping or weaving seems to be backwards for me with the purling on the right hand accent yarn. Taking me a while to do it but I know I will figure it out. Just throwing me for some reason. At first I had my floats on the knit side. LOL Sure didn't look right.


Me, too. It was easier doing it in the round. Takes some real concentration to do the hood. It is slower going. I am only on row 3 of the 2 color part.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AiLin said:


> Me, too. It was easier doing it in the round. Takes some real concentration to do the hood. It is slower going. I am only on row 3 of the 2 color part.


Thank you Ailin. I'm glad it wasn't just me. I figured everyone was a much more experienced knitter than I am. I've even done Fair-Isle before but never realized I had only done it in the round on the knit side. Threw me when I was doing it on the purl and the one wasn't working.


----------



## Suula

Blocked and stitched up, I will post piccies tomorrow and let you see it. I am very happy with it and will be wearing it when we get some cold weather. xx


----------



## TamaraEll

Suula said:


> Blocked and stitched up, I will post piccies tomorrow and let you see it. I am very happy with it and will be wearing it when we get some cold weather. xx


You can just come visit here... lots of cold weather to be found


----------



## Cashmeregma

Suula, Can't wait to see yours. I already wore mine even though I am still knitting the hood. The turtleneck was wonderful in this cold weather. I think you will be getting your cold weather soon from the news forecast and now you are prepared. I can tell you, even just the capelet with the turtleneck was wonderful. Now to get finished with the hood. Shouldn't be too bad once I get through the patterned areas, which I'm sure will go faster with practice.

With you being so far north it is amazing that you are warm. Does the Gulf Stream affected you all the way up there?? I knew it did the southern part of Ireland and England.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! make sure you post your pictures here and when another one or two show up I will open a Parade of the commuter Capelets on the picture forum. I wish now I had been able to do one as Tamara is right - it is cold here (we are from the same place). what a beautiful pattern this one is. 
Tamara your designs are wonderful!Hope you will continue teaching them to our workshops.


----------



## AiLin

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! make sure you post your pictures here and when another one or two show up I will open a Parade of the commuter Capelets on the picture forum. I wish now I had been able to do one as Tamara is right - it is cold here (we are from the same place). what a beautiful pattern this one is.
> Tamara your designs are wonderful!Hope you will continue teaching them to our workshops.


Just finished the edge chart on the hood. Yes, I am slow. Had to take a break from the chart on the hood. When I was part way done the chart, my brain and fingers got all muddled. So I did a mindless dishcloth. 
Now hopefully I can finish the hood soon. 
Looking forward to seeing everyone else's projects.
Thank you for this workshop, Tamara. It has been a good learning experience for me. Even though the 2 color part has been a challenge, it was great to learn something new.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AiLin said:


> Just finished the edge chart on the hood. Yes, I am slow. Had to take a break from the chart on the hood. When I was part way done the chart, my brain and fingers got all muddled. So I did a mindless dishcloth.
> Now hopefully I can finish the hood soon.
> Looking forward to seeing everyone else's projects.
> Thank you for this workshop, Tamara. It has been a good learning experience for me. Even though the 2 color part has been a challenge, it was great to learn something new.


I am starting the hood chart. Can't believe I remembered out how to do wrap and turn without having to do a review. Just now attaching the contrast color for doing the chart. Hope nothing comes up tomorrow so I can finish. Just loving the way it looks.


----------



## AiLin

Ok. Another new thing learned - wrap and turn. Not so bad. 
Now for the back flower. That can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Suula

Here is the finished capelet, I wore it to my mums today as it was a bit chilly. Thanks Tamara for a wonderful pattern xx


----------



## AiLin

Looks really good Suula.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Suula, beautiful knitting. You look gorgeous in your capelet and I'll bet you can use it right now. Bravo!! Great knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I am still working on the hood. Had to frog back to the start of the final chart but not discouraged at all. Just musn't try and work on charts when I am tired. Will post when I finish. Oh no, I think I didn't need to frog. Forgot the one section has only 4 stitches instead of 5 so that was why I was off when I just started. I'll get there, just befuddled this morning.


----------



## Suula

Angora1 said:


> I am still working on the hood. Had to frog back to the start of the final chart but not discouraged at all. Just musn't try and work on charts when I am tired. Will post when I finish.


I am the same and always have to remind myself not to be trying complicated things when tired!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Suula said:


> I am the same and always have to remind myself not to be trying complicated things when tired!


LOL Turns out it is when I am rested. I just kept going over and over the count and couldn't get it right since starting over. Counted the total and had the right amount, 28 with the edge stitches, but I was thinking 5 stitches in each square of the graph. I am going to mark my graph with a colored #4 to remind me that it is 4 stitches in that one section. Now I will be ok, but a little sad as I wouldn't have had to frog if I had remembered that. :roll: :XD:


----------



## AiLin

Suula said:


> I am the same and always have to remind myself not to be trying complicated things when tired!


I learned that lesson the hard way, too.

Was about to start the chart for the back of the hood last night and had to restrain myself, put it down and go to bed. 
Hope to start the chart today.


----------



## AiLin

Angora1 said:


> LOL Turns out it is when I am rested. I just kept going over and over the count and couldn't get it right since starting over. Counted the total and had the right amount, 28 with the edge stitches, but I was thinking 5 stitches in each square of the graph. I am going to mark my graph with a colored #4 to remind me that it is 4 stitches in that one section. Now I will be ok, but a little sad as I wouldn't have had to frog if I had remembered that. :roll: :XD:


Ok. I am confused. Where are the 4 stitches?
If I am understanding you, there ARE 5 stitches in each square, aren't there?


----------



## AiLin

Angora1 said:


> LOL Turns out it is when I am rested. I just kept going over and over the count and couldn't get it right since starting over. Counted the total and had the right amount, 28 with the edge stitches, but I was thinking 5 stitches in each square of the graph. I am going to mark my graph with a colored #4 to remind me that it is 4 stitches in that one section. Now I will be ok, but a little sad as I wouldn't have had to frog if I had remembered that. :roll: :XD:


Ok. Now I see what you are taking about. Thanks for the heads up. You are right. 4 stitches in the one section. Thanks for bringing that to our attention.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AiLin said:


> Ok. Now I see what you are taking about. Thanks for the heads up. You are right. 4 stitches in the one section. Thanks for bringing that to our attention.


You are welcome Remembered it last night and then forgot it today and I couldn't get my stitch count to come out right but I had the right number of stitches. So confusing till I remembered. It does make a difference, for sure.

I also found it helpful to maintain stitch markers at the edge for the 2 stitches on each end. Thought I didn't need them but by the 7th row needed them with so few stitches, but did and finally put them in.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Finished knitting. Now to block and put together and weave in the ends.

Tamara, I love the pattern you designed. I'm not sure mine will look as beautiful as yours but it is really such a gorgeous pattern. I was knitting this for me but I think my mother wants it as she told me my sister told her that it matched her eyes in color. LOL Think that was a hint.:wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Suula, love your new avatar too!!!!


----------



## AiLin

Looking good, Angora1


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thanks Ailyn, I'm really looking forward to seeing yours too. That yarn looked gorgeous and I can't wait to see the accent color with it.


----------



## TamaraEll

Angora1 said:


> I'm not sure mine will look as beautiful as yours


You underestimate your work! I think it looks fantastic! I can't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TamaraEll said:


> You underestimate your work! I think it looks fantastic! I can't see anything wrong with it.


Thanks Tamara. I went to the magazine site from Ravelry and saw that your Commuter Capelet was on the cover. BRAVO!!! Not surprised though as it is so gorgeous. Your sweater deserves a cover also. So much talent up there in Alberta with you and Designer. I know it is late, but congratulations on not just getting in the magazine, but on getting the cover. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

By the way, I just love the rose on the back of the hood. :!: Lovely touch. If I do gift it to my mother, she will always have a hug and a rose from me.


----------



## TamaraEll

Thank you


----------



## Cashmeregma

Working on sewing the hood together. Not used to sewing stitches going in opposite directions so it is taking longer than I thought it would. In my head it should be so easy but then I slipped the first stitch and that is making it harder. I guess you shouldn't slip the first stitch when knitting for seams?


----------



## TamaraEll

Slipped stitches do make it harder. It will be worth it when your done.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TamaraEll said:


> Slipped stitches do make it harder. It will be worth it when your done.


Lesson learned. And here I was concentrating so hard to remember to always slip that first stitch, which I've just lerned to do. LOL

Tamara, in matching the stitches going in different directions, i.e., the back sides of the hood, do you do 1 bar to ea. stitch and then every 3rd stitch do 2 bars? (The bars you see when you stretch the stitches apart.) Seemed I had to do 2 bars way more often to come out even in the end. Think this is the first time I have done that.

I'm just getting ready to do the front part of the hood where it is folded under and thought it was different directions too but after looking I see it is just that it is purl against stockinette, so shouldn't be a problem. Guess I look for the bars again and do 1 to 1?


----------



## AiLin

Angora1 said:


> Lesson learned. And here I was concentrating so hard to remember to always slip that first stitch, which I've just lerned to do. LOL
> 
> Tamara, in matching the stitches going in different directions, i.e., the back sides of the hood, do you do 1 bar to ea. stitch and then every 3rd stitch do 2 bars? (The bars you see when you stretch the stitches apart.) Seemed I had to do 2 bars way more often to come out even in the end. Think this is the first time I have done that.
> 
> I'm just getting ready to do the front part of the hood where it is folded under and thought it was different directions too but after looking I see it is just that it is purl against stockinette, so shouldn't be a problem. Guess I look for the bars again and do 1 to 1?


Good questions Angora1. I am interested in the answers, also. 
I am ready to sew the project up. I have tried different methods and am not happy with the results.

What is the best method in sewing up the seams on the hood, first of all?


----------



## TamaraEll

I don't count stitches when I seam like this. What I do is I take a cable needle and weave it in and out of both pieces, effectively sewing them together with the cable. I then sew through both layers and remove the cable needle. 

For the edge of the hood, I sew the outside loop of the cast on edge to the purl loop on the inside. This way the seam is less visible.


----------



## TamaraEll

Here is mine, finally!


----------



## Suula

Very lovely xx


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tamara, it is so beautiful. I have almost got mine put together completely now. Will have to look at your explanation again and remember that for the future. I do plan on making another one of these in another color. Brilliant tip, will use it on the next one as I am already done with that part.

I am thinking I want to do it with the Aran weight next time to give it more stability and of course it will be warmer too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here are a few photos of my finished Commuter Capelet.

Thank you for the workshop Tamara. I love it.


----------



## AiLin

Angora1 said:


> Here are a few photos of my finished Commuter Capelet.
> 
> Thank you for the workshop Tamara. I love it.


WOW!!! Looking good! Both the Capelet and you, Angora1


----------



## Cashmeregma

AiLin said:


> WOW!!! Looking good! Both the Capelet and you, Angora1


Awww, thanks Ailin. It really is such a great project. Thank you for the compliment for me too. It took a lot of shots to get just one I could use. Really enjoyed this Workshop.


----------



## Designer1234

*THE PARADE OF COMMUTER CAPELETS IS NOW OPEN

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230358-1.html#4642522*

PLEASE POST YOUR PICTURES OF WORKS IN PROGRESS AS WELL AS FINISHED CAPELETS AT THIS LINK. It is important you do this as it shows everyone what wonderful teachers and students can accomplish when they work together to share new techniques.

Please post your work asap. thanks so much, Designer1234


----------



## AiLin

Just finished sewing up the capelet. 
It feels wonderful!
Thank you Tamara. 
Will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Can't wait to see it. Your yarn was so beautiful! Should be fun to see all of them in so many different colors.


----------



## Suula

Angora1 said:


> Here are a few photos of my finished Commuter Capelet.
> 
> Thank you for the workshop Tamara. I love it.


Love the colours and it looks wonderful. xx


----------



## Designer1234

Tamara - when do you want to close the workshop? just let me know. Designer


----------



## TamaraEll

Knitters: Is anyone still working on their Capelet? 

I am fine keeping it open as long as there are still students knitting.


----------



## TamaraEll

Well, thanks for a great workshop all, I really enjoyed it! 

Keep your eyes open for my next workshop in May with my Playa del Cardi!


----------



## Designer1234

It will be a lace hooded cardigan - and more information will follow.

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED*

It will remain in the workshop archives with all of our closed workshops. you will be welcome to use the information from the workshop- we just ask that you keep it for KP members.

Thank you very much Tamara and all the students!

Designer1234


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

